

Cyber Pearl Harbor: Why hasn’t a mega attack happened? - schrofer
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130820-cyber-pearl-harbor-a-real-fear

======
oracuk
BBC.com is ironically unavailable to Brits due to the fact we fund the BBC but
not BBC Worldwide.

So whereas the rest of the word can access BBC Worldwide content Brits are not
allowed to.

Shame, sounds like a moderately interesting article. I'll never know without
tunneling to a different location to access the content.

